# Give me your naughtiest/craziest horse pictures!! ((contest))



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, here's the deal. 

You guys post your pictures of your horse bucking, kicking, biting, rearing, spooking, napping, pulling, refusing, etc. and a brief description of what happened!! The best three pictures get an edited picture  If you win, you can post another "nice" picture for me to edit instead of the bad one.

Oh, and it must be your picture.

Have at it!!!


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

i will post a picture when i get 1 of Fifi being silly =) LOL 

i wonder if she will let me take a funny picture of her  lol hahaha (who knows) she is a mare


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

I did post one... it's under the album My Horseys


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

Heres some of pringles on the lunge.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Molly doesn't like being last in from the pastures


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stan after a foot perfect go round, being pulled in 1st and then doing 90% of his individual show totaly foot perfect, decided that the final gallop was a perfect excuse for a bronking session









































we got dumped from first to last, but at least he did it with a smile on his face!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

here's a few....first 2 are TC bucking, second is zippy rearng, third is phantom running like a dork(kinda blurry but cool haha)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha I love them so far!! keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My two are like this all the time...Reno the grey MFT and JR the TWH
















Herd Huddle


Going down


Shall we dance


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

This ones taken with a cell phone... so the quality isnt the best. 
But this is Cricket, learning to tie.








And this is my 2 goof balls playing out in the paddock: Ty and Thor.


----------



## 2manypetz (May 14, 2009)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

after an amazing round, we decided not to go through the water!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Mares were riled up for whatever reason...
Rainy's the bay in back.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is Romeo and me after cantering a circel. I had a bruise the shape of a saddle horn on my thigh...








Romeo doesn't like 2 horse trailers


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Jack pigroots a lot when I ride, but I have never got a photo of him doing it, but here are some of the naughty things that he does 
A little rear, this is big for him, I've never seen a huge rear from him
View attachment 47865


With saddle 
View attachment 47866


He chased my sheep around his paddock and put a few arm movements in aswell 
View attachment 47867


Not quite sure what was happening here - your guess is as good as mine...
View attachment 47868


Slight disagreement on the trail - jack wanted right, I wanted left - we did manage to go left after a little struggle though
View attachment 47869


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have many pictures of my horses being bad, but in this one, if you look in front of Legacy(the appy) you can see Bella's but and tail WAY in the air because she was kicking at him, this was only a few weeks after we got him and she still hated him lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe these are great ^^


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i have a sequence of my horse bucking me 3 times and me falling off but its embarrasing lol


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

When Mouse is unhappy or not satisfied with the way he jumped or doesnt wanna work, he tells me by letting out some big ol' bucks!! 

he does buck as much anymore now thankfully!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoey


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job guys!! The competition will be closed between Christmas and the end of 2010


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Camanche & Thunder, being boys lol




Dakota takeing a leap lol


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

here my sis horse going crazy!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Lol kamryn I forgot about those pics of Bean. =]


----------



## Whiffer (Dec 25, 2010)

First 3 are of Tommy Boy chasing my dog. (The one where he looks like he's kicking at me, he's really kicking at the dog.) 

Fourth one is Smooch trying to kill the dog.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

This is all I have. She can be very naughty but I never get photos.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

paintluver said:


> ^Lol kamryn I forgot about those pics of Bean. =]


 Haha I found them!!!!!


----------

